# Choroid plexus cyst



## jennem

I know these threads come up when people search about their own concerns, so I want to post an update.

I have a healthy, beautiful 11-week-old baby boy. He was born full term, 40w3d, weighing 7lb 8 oz.

Jennifer
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Original post:

I am 40 and pregnant for the first time. My first trimester screening was "perfect" in the words of two doctors--my risk of trisomy 18 was somewhere around 1:3700, very low for my age. Yesterday I had my level 2 anatomy scan at 19 1/2 weeks. The developmental scan was also "perfect," baby measuring right on target in every way. The genetic scan showed 1 soft marker, a very small CPC on one side. The doctor and tech looked extensively but could not find any other markers--hand was open, feet looked normal, palate was normal, heart was normal, femurs normal, no issues visible in gut.

They told me I absolutely should not worry about trisomy 18, as an isolated CPC, combined with my 1st trimester screening (which is now considered the most accurate screening), means the risk is so very low, maybe 1:1800. But I still worry...anyone else had this?

Both drs and my husband are adamantly against an amnio as the risks far outweigh the chances of T18.


----------



## Garnet

I think you are fine! If the Doctors are not worried then you should be fine. Enjoy your pregnancy!!!


----------



## jennem

The doctors are certainly not worried!


----------



## krylee

I am going through the same thing right now and just wondering if the cyst went away and if everything ended up normal for you and baby???


----------



## Garnet

krylee said:


> I am going through the same thing right now and just wondering if the cyst went away and if everything ended up normal for you and baby???

My daughter had a cyst on the right side of her brain and it went away. However the last month my baby had lots of cyst and he had Trisomy 18.


----------



## jennem

The cyst was gone by the 34 week ultrasound. However, that is meaningless--the cysts will most likely disappear whether or not the baby has a trisomy disorder, and if they don't go away they don't cause problems or indicate any greater likelihood of a disorder.

That said, my baby was born 4 days ago and he is absolutely perfect and healthy! 7lbs 8 ozs and beautiful. My doctor was right--they really never see trisomy 18 without multiple markers, and if your 1st trimester screening was OK and there were no other markers (club feet, clenched hands, brain/abdomen/palate issues, etc.), your baby is fine.

Don't worry, mama! It all turns out OK in the end! Almost everyone I know had something like this, especially if they've had multiple kids, and they are all healthy!


----------



## jennem

I know these threads come up when people search about their own concerns, so I want to post an update.

I have a healthy, beautiful 10-week-old baby boy. He was born full term, 40w3d, weighing 7lb 8 oz.

Jennifer


----------



## LuckyW

jennem said:


> I know these threads come up when people search about their own concerns, so I want to post an update.
> 
> I have a healthy, beautiful 10-week-old baby boy. He was born full term, 40w3d, weighing 7lb 8 oz.
> 
> Jennifer

Congrats, and thanks for posting the update.


----------



## Torontogal

I was told by my midwives that one soft marker at the 2nd ultrasound wouldn't really mean anything and they would only be concerned if they saw multiple ones. 

All the best!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Try not to be too concerned about 1 soft marker (says little miss worrier here).

At my 20 week ultrasound they said the Nuchal fold was 7.4mm when maximum is 6mm. off course i freaked out, Googled everything i could and panicked for the next 4 weeks. When i went back for my growth scan at 24 weeks the fold was down to 4.7mm which is perfectly normal and has remained that way ever since.

They usually say one soft marker is not a cause for concern, its if multiple markers are seen then they like to investigate more. xx


----------



## peteradamelle

Just wanted to repost this information here to reassure anyone who reads this thread:


I just wanted to reassure anyone who is told their baby has 1 or more than 1 choroid plexus cyst. 

I was told last week that my baby has one of these on it's brain by the sonographer who performed my 20 week scan at the fetal medicine centre in london. She recommended i see professor nicolaides (the best in the world, i've been told, he's very famous in the sonography world) this week just to get reassurance from him. She told me there is a link to Trisomy 18 (Edward's syndrome) with choroid plexus cysts. 

Well when I phoned my Ob the day after the scan, worried out of my mind, he said he was really angry that she'd even told me about the cyst because it will resolve itself in a few weeks, which is also what the sonographer told me, and that it has absolutely no relevance to Trisomy 18/Edward's at all, unless other things are seen on the scan. My Ob said 'they are no supposed to tell you about a cyst if no other markers for trisomy 18 are seen, what a stupid woman!' He then told me not to see the professor because it would be a complete waste of time. This reassured me that there was nothing to worry about. My Ob also said it makes no difference if you have 1 cyst or 10 cysts, they all disappear and are completely harmless. 

However, I kept the appointment with the professor and saw him last night. I couldn't help myself. He screwed his face up when I told him why I was there, he wanted to know which of his staff had scanned me. He said "a cyst without any other markers is completely normal and will resolve on it's own". It does not increase your risk of Trisomy 18. He apologised for wasting my time, and confirmed the baby is 100% healthy and wrote on the report "very small and resolving choroid plexus cyst with no significance. the prognosis for this baby is excellent". 

I just wanted to reassure everyone out there who is told their baby has a cyst, or two cysts, or even 10 cysts. If there are no other markers for trisomy 18, you have absolutely nothing to worry about. 

My baby's cyst has already halved in size in 8 days, and will be gone in a week or two. 

I read so much on the internet, and looking back, i wish i hadn't. I had a lot of sleepless nights wondering if my baby was ok.


----------

